# Online Sources for Medical Supplies



## Simusid (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm looking to improve our stockroom management.   I'd like to take a look at some online sources for all the usual stuff that we use frequently like collars, cannulas, NRB, gloves, electrodes, etc.

So if you have a company or website that you deal with or have any other recommendations, I'd like to hear about them.


----------



## MS Medic (Feb 23, 2010)

www.boundtree.com
www.allmed.com
www.buyemp.com

might have the allmed one wrong but I know the other two are correct


----------



## Fbarba123 (Feb 23, 2010)

www.buyemp.com is probably your best bet!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 23, 2010)

Consider contacting a sales representative directly instead of just ordering off the website. See what kind of institutional discount that they're willing to offer you.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2010)

Actually EMP(already mentioned) and PMI ( www.progressivemed.com ) seem to beat everyones prices.  Find your local rep for them and if you find a better price and they will usually meet or beat it.


----------



## John E (Feb 24, 2010)

*I have to buy...*

all of my own supplies and use a variety of sources.

One that hasn't been mentioned here yet is BP Medical, based in NYC.

They're not the fastest as far as their shipping goes but they have very good prices on a lot of stuff.

I'd second the idea of trying to hook up with a sales rep if you can. 

JohnE


----------



## medicdan (Feb 24, 2010)

My service purchases from Moore Medical, a large distributer with an enormous range of products offered. EMS is only one small piece of their business-- they mainly serve physisians in offices, clinics and outpatient surgical centers. Along with the huge variety comes extremely fast shipping, great customer service, and with a discount negotiated by my predecesors, reasonable costs.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 24, 2010)

I just nick stuff from the ED


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 25, 2010)

John E said:


> (I have to buy) all of my own supplies and use a variety of sources.
> JohnE



??? buy your own stuff?? 
I understand pants,coat. but med supplies??


----------

